
Combining CSS or JavaScript Files on the Fly with PHP - ajbatac
http://www.thewebshop.ca/blog/2009/11/combining-css-or-javascript-files-on-the-fly-with-php/
======
tjpick
> /combine.php?test1&test2

that's a pretty hideous URL. I'd want to alias that using mod rewrite or
something. I'd also probably want to do this as part of a build script and
just let the web server serve the static files. Then you'd probably just run
the dynamic one on your dev server to save you having to build.

